# Changing of the Flag



## IBRRHOBO (Apr 19, 2009)

That's what happened when a new commander would come on base to take over. Anywayz, didn't know here to put this so here it is. Arrow will take over the Waystations if she clicks on the accept button I sent here. All inquiries are to be thru here now. Been a good ride!


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 20, 2009)

Good luck, Arrow! 

Thank you guys for all the work you've put into this. It's inspiring.


----------



## Arapala (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah good luck!


----------

